# Bonding Jumper identification



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

Screw him. I'm a candy caner from way back when. I'm not close to my nec but in "conductors" and identification of, you should find something. I'm pretty sure it says three continuous wraps. There might be something as well in grounding and bonding.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

It doesn't even get specific with number of wraps. It either needs to be stripped completely or simply marked at each termination point. One single wrap would satisfy the requirement.


----------



## 1.21gigawatts (Jun 22, 2013)

With a 2500a switch gear I would assume that the main bonding jumper would be a piece of bus that came with the equipment. I do not believe there is even a requirement for marking the MBJ when it is of the wire type. Code describes that a screw type if used is to be green however.

I think your JW is thinking of marking a grounded conductor. Which is often done with 3 rings of white tape.

Ive seen the " candy cane ". Style of marking before, and it certainly is not a code violation. I do think regular wraps look a little cleaner however.

250.28. Nec 2008

Any chance you were terminating the grounding electrode conductor ?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

1.21gigawatts said:


> With a 2500a switch gear I would assume that the main bonding jumper would be a piece of bus that came with the equipment. I do not believe there is even a requirement for marking the MBJ when it is of the wire type. Code describes that a screw type if used is to be green however. I think your JW is thinking of marking a grounded conductor. Which is often done with 3 rings of white tape. Ive seen the " candy cane ". Style of marking before, and it certainly is not a code violation. I do think regular wraps look a little cleaner however. 250.28. Nec 2008 Any chance you were terminating the grounding electrode conductor ?


My thoughts as well. I think it's just the GEC he's talking about. The 3/0 kinda gives it away. The MBJ is almost always a factory bus connection in the main switch section and is clearly labeled


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

ponyboy said:


> It doesn't even get specific with number of wraps. It either needs to be stripped completely or simply marked at each termination point. One single wrap would satisfy the requirement.


Ok. I've always marked that with white because of its path so 200.6 (b) (2) is where I get that.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Chrisibew440 said:


> Ok. I've always marked that with white because of its path so 200.6 (b) (2) is where I get that.


I think we're talking about different things now. I was referencing GEC indicating not MBJ. Honestly I'm not sure how'd you identify it. Normally it's solid al or cu bus or a plate of some kind. I've had to do it myself a bunch with older gear and I always just made my own out of green cu


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

(2011)
250.28 Main Bonding Jumper and System Bonding
Jumper. For a grounded system, main bonding jumpers
and system bonding jumpers shall be installed as follows:
(A) Material. Main bonding jumpers and system bonding
jumpers shall be of copper or other corrosion-resistant material.
A main bonding jumper and a system bonding jumper
shall be a wire, bus, screw, or similar suitable conductor.
(B) Construction. Where a main bonding jumper or a system
bonding jumper is a screw only, the screw shall be
identified with a green finish that shall be visible with the
screw installed.

I am not an expert on the code, but I could not find anything that prohibited candy striping. Please ask your boss to provide a code reference.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

3/0 seems to be small for a main bonding jumper for a 2500 ampere service.
How many sets of conductors and what sizes are they ?

I haven't done any calcs on this ,it's just the 2500 ampere and the 3/0 Main Bonding Jumper perked up my ears . 

I'm thinking about section 250.28(D)(1) & the 12 1/2 % rule ..............................


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

Grounding electrode conductors and bonding jumpers are not required to be identified...the only color they can't be is white.


----------



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

At this point I'm more interested it what he bonded that needed 3' of 3/0. Haven't seen a service that size that didn't already have bus w/bolts and nuts labeled main bondind jumper as well as a bus section with nuts and bolts at the other end that said neutral disconnect link. To me it sounds like it was the ground for his bonding bushings for his feeders. There are guys I work under that will comment not to do something cause its not code, they never seem to remember where its at. When it happens now I pull out my phone Google it, show them if they are wrong and get back to working,,it seriously pisses them off


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

zen said:


> At this point I'm more interested it what he bonded that needed 3' of 3/0. Haven't seen a service that size that didn't already have bus w/bolts and nuts labeled main bondind jumper as well as a bus section with nuts and bolts at the other end that said neutral disconnect link. To me it sounds like it was the ground for his bonding bushings for his feeders. There are guys I work under that will comment not to do something cause its not code, they never seem to remember where its at. When it happens now I pull out my phone Google it, show them if they are wrong and get back to working,,it seriously pisses them off


Eaton switchgears you have to make that jumper.


----------



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

I'd hope Eaton has a bus bonding jumper for their panels that they d sell us and should just give it to us already installed in the gear in the unbounded position since they built it for us as our MDP .


----------

